# started a little eBook business



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I finally started creating eBooks. Got my first one up and it can be purchased in about 12 hours in the Kindle Store. I would appreciate some feedback as to what your experience was in reading this book; as such woule let me know whether or not I need to adjust how I create them.

Since I placed it in a "select" program, I cannot advertise it; however, if you search for livestock guardian dogs with a variety of words, you will undoubtedly locate it. It is about my little Karakachan's first stages of growth on our small homestead.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in getting this little booklet published. I had forgot to identify the author....myself. ROFL

Anyway, it is now in the Kindle store and can be viewed here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GLSRL66#_ I sure would appreciate a review or two. ..... Happy reading.


----------

